# PETA zeigt Karpfenanglerin wegen C+R im Ausland nach "Wer wird Millionär"- Sendung an



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2017)

Redaktionell

*PETA zeigt Karpfenanglerin wegen C+R im Ausland nach "Wer wird Millionär"- Sendung an​*
*Immer wieder zeigte die Tierrechtsorganisation PETA, meist mit wenig Erfolg, Angler wegen zurücksetzen von Fischen an. In der Sendung "wer wird Millionär" vom 18.12. 2017 war eine Karpfenanglerin, die freimütig erzählte, dass sie in Frankreich eine Karpfen zurück gesetzt habe. Dies nutzte PETA wieder zu einer propagandaträchtigen Anzeige.*

Dass es PETA wohl eher um reine Propaganda geht zum Spendensammeln, statt um Fakten, vermuten viele. Wenn jetzt PETA eine deutsche Anglerin anzeigt, weil sie in Fernsehsendung sagte, in Frankreich einen Karpfen zurück gesetzt zu haben, zeigt das auch, dass  es da wohl auch eher um Propaganda mit einer bekannten Fernsehsendung als um die Sache geht - in Frankreich gilt das deutsche Tierschutzgesetz nicht

User Gunnar. hat in dem Thema, ob Angler auch selber mit schuld seien an solchen Anzeigen, die Info eingestellt:
Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"

Danke dafür!

Es handelt sich um die Braunschweigerin Sally Schön, die mit ihrem Freund zusammen auch einen Angelladen betreibt:
http://www.cremlingen-online.de/neuer-angelladen-in-waggum-schoens-angelwelt/


Hier das Video aus der RTL-Mediathek (unten auf 2 drücken), damit ihr euch selber ein Bild machen könnt:


https://www.tvnow.de/rtl/wer-wird-m...aser_Format_Home&utm_term=wer-wird-millionaer


Nachfolgend habe ich die Postings aus dem anderen Thema hier eingefügt. Denn ist ja ein gänzlich anderes Thema, wenn hier PETA schon eine deutsche Anglerin im Ausland verfolgt.



Thomas Finkbeiner


PS:
Fehler passiert.

Statt zu verschieben, Beiträge versehentlich gelöscht!

SORRY!!!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt Karpfenanglerin wegen C+R im Ausland nach "Wer wird Millionär"- Sendun*

Dass angesichts dessen für mich eindeutig klar ist, dass PETA - ohne jede Chance auf Erfolg, weil Frankreich - solche Anzeigen rein zur Propaganda nutzt, stelle ich fest.

Ebenso, dass hier wieder und wieder Steuergelder und Ressourcen der Justiz von einer (warum auch immer) gemeinnützigem Organisation in meinen Augen missbraucht werden für reine Propaganda.


----------



## fishhawk (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt Karpfenanglerin wegen C+R im Ausland nach "Wer wird Millionär"- Sendun*

Hallo,

in vielen französischen Gewässern ist das Zurücksetzen von Karpfen über z.B. 60cm sogar Pflicht.

Und Verstöße gegen das TSchG kann ich aus & 5 und & StGB auch nicht herauslesen.

Aber solange man auch für unberechtigte Anzeigen nicht zur Kasse gebeten werden kann, können die munter weitermachen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt Karpfenanglerin wegen C+R im Ausland nach "Wer wird Millionär"- Sendun*

Wir Steuerzahler müssen den Unfug zahlen, Justiz wird unnötig belastet


----------



## fishhawk (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt Karpfenanglerin wegen C+R im Ausland nach "Wer wird Millionär"- Sendun*

Hallo,

vielleicht sind die deshalb als gemeinnützig anerkannt, sie schaffen "Beschäftigung" . 

Und außer USt werden sie auch keine Steuern abdrücken.


----------



## O.B. (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt Karpfenanglerin wegen C+R im Ausland nach "Wer wird Millionär"- Sendun*

ich hasse *PETA* [edit byAdmin - ruuuuuhig bleiben] *weg*|gr:


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt Karpfenanglerin wegen C+R im Ausland nach "Wer wird Millionär"- Sendun*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> vielleicht sind die deshalb als gemeinnützig anerkannt, sie schaffen "Beschäftigung" .
> 
> Und außer USt werden sie auch keine Steuern abdrücken.


der war gut ;-))))

Ist nur leider kein Grund für Steuerleichterungen nach Gemeinnützigkeit..


----------



## allegoric (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt Karpfenanglerin wegen C+R im Ausland nach "Wer wird Millionär"- Sendun*

Thomas, vielen Dank für den angenehm zu lesenden Beitrag ohne übertrieben viel "Krawall".


----------



## Leech (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt Karpfenanglerin wegen C+R im Ausland nach "Wer wird Millionär"- Sendun*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wir Steuerzahler müssen den Unfug zahlen, Justiz wird unnötig belastet



Hier ist das ganze SO offensichtlich mit falscher Verdächtigung, dass man drüber nachdenken könnte, die anzeigenden Personen wegen § 164 StGB vor Gericht zu ziehen, da sie eine Person (Sally Schön) wider besseren Wissens (Sie kennen den Strafverhalt) einer Straftat bezichtigen (obwohl sie genau wissen, dass C+R in Frankreich eben keine Straftat ist).
Wäre doch mal richtig nice.


----------



## gründler (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt Karpfenanglerin wegen C+R im Ausland nach "Wer wird Millionär"- Sendun*

Um das Angeln für immer in Deutscheland zu verbieten ist eine Öffentliche Stk. für Stk. Stigmatisierung nötig........


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt Karpfenanglerin wegen C+R im Ausland nach "Wer wird Millionär"- Sendun*

Das Zitat Haferbeck hier nochmal:


Franz_16 schrieb:


> Der hat in einem Satz ganz klar formuliert was die wollen:
> ""*Peta will natürlich die Abschaffung der Angelei, und das geht Peu a Peu  indem man eben zunächst erstmal die Stigmatisierung der Angelei voranbringt*."


----------



## Minimax (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt Karpfenanglerin wegen C+R im Ausland nach "Wer wird Millionär"- Sendun*

^Wollt grad sagen. Übrigens täusch ich mich oder sind die Petas ganz schön fleissig in den letzten Wochen?


----------



## gründler (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt Karpfenanglerin wegen C+R im Ausland nach "Wer wird Millionär"- Sendun*

............
|wavey:


----------



## fishhawk (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt Karpfenanglerin wegen C+R im Ausland nach "Wer wird Millionär"- Sendun*



> Übrigens täusch ich mich oder sind die Petas ganz schön fleissig in den letzten Wochen?



Weihnachtszeit ist Spendenzeit |kopfkrat


----------



## MaikRB (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt Karpfenanglerin wegen C+R im Ausland nach "Wer wird Millionär"- Sendun*

Mal abgesehen von der Unsinnigkeit solcher Strafanzeige,
aber welche Stelle/Behörde ist den zuständig für ein
Vergehen im Ausland? Müssten in diesem Fall die franz.
Behörden die Ermittlungen führen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt Karpfenanglerin wegen C+R im Ausland nach "Wer wird Millionär"- Sendun*

ist ja kein Vergehen in F ....


----------



## Casso (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt Karpfenanglerin wegen C+R im Ausland nach "Wer wird Millionär"- Sendun*



Leech schrieb:


> Hier ist das ganze SO offensichtlich mit falscher Verdächtigung, dass man drüber nachdenken könnte, die anzeigenden Personen wegen § 164 StGB vor Gericht zu ziehen, [...]



Wird nicht passieren. Leider fehlt es noch immer vielen Menschen am nötigen Schneid oder an der Lust den Leuten von PETA etwas entgegen zu setzen. Man könnte unter Umständen etwas ändern aber viele sind es wahrscheinlich einfach leid. Kein gute Einstellung aber leider Tatsache.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt Karpfenanglerin wegen C+R im Ausland nach "Wer wird Millionär"- Sendun*



MaikRB schrieb:


> Müssten in diesem Fall die franz.
> Behörden die Ermittlungen führen?



Warum sollten sie? 
Liberte' [emoji5]

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=329527

Irrenanstalt D halt..


----------



## Garrett P.I. (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt Karpfenanglerin wegen C+R im Ausland nach "Wer wird Millionär"- Sendun*

Gegen die hilft nur im Freundes- und Bekanntenkreis, wenn das Gespräch auf sie kommt, immer wieder zu betonen, dass es sich nicht um eine irgendwie seriöse Organisation handelt, sondern um fanatische Irre. Punkt.


----------



## phirania (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt Karpfenanglerin wegen C+R im Ausland nach "Wer wird Millionär"- Sendun*

Eigentlich sollte man über solche Verblendeten Menschen  garnicht berichten,denn jede Erwähnung in der Öffentlichkeit spielt denen doch nur in die Karten.
Anders herum kann man auch nicht drüberwegsehen.....#c


----------



## kati48268 (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt Karpfenanglerin wegen C+R im Ausland nach "Wer wird Millionär"- Sendun*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wir Steuerzahler müssen den Unfug zahlen, Justiz wird unnötig belastet





Leech schrieb:


> Hier ist das ganze SO offensichtlich mit falscher Verdächtigung, dass man drüber nachdenken könnte, die anzeigenden Personen wegen § 164 StGB vor Gericht zu ziehen, da sie eine Person (Sally Schön) wider besseren Wissens (Sie kennen den Strafverhalt) einer Straftat bezichtigen (obwohl sie genau wissen, dass C+R in Frankreich eben keine Straftat ist).


Müssen "unsere" Juristen sich mal näher zu äussern, kann durchaus sein.

Irgendwann hat man doch auch den Abmahnkanzleien den Hahn zugedreht, weil sie die Justiz überlastet & missbraucht haben. 
Ob das nicht auch eine Möglichkeit gegen P€ta wäre?

Mehr solch eindeutiger Fälle könnten dazu Munition sein, um die Gemeinnützigkeit anzugreifen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt Karpfenanglerin wegen C+R im Ausland nach "Wer wird Millionär"- Sendun*

Wäre z. B. ne Aufgabe für nen Dachverband wie den DAFV, da Material zu sammeln und das vorwärts zu treiben.


----------



## Bengel 01 (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt Karpfenanglerin wegen C+R im Ausland nach "Wer wird Millionär"- Sendun*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass angesichts dessen für mich eindeutig klar ist, dass PETA - ohne jede Chance auf Erfolg, weil Frankreich - solche Anzeigen rein zur Propaganda nutzt, stelle ich fest.
> 
> Ebenso, dass hier wieder und wieder Steuergelder und Ressourcen der Justiz von einer (warum auch immer) gemeinnützigem Organisation in meinen Augen missbraucht werden für reine Propaganda.



Warum streicht man nicht endlich einmal dieser "Tierschutz-Organisation" die Unterstützungen? Das die Justiz überhaupt noch jede Anzeige von denen annimmt? |krach:


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt Karpfenanglerin wegen C+R im Ausland nach "Wer wird Millionär"- Sendun*

Erstens - und das ist WICHTIG - PETA bezeichnet sich selber nicht als Tierschützer, sondern als Tierrechtler auf Grundlage des Antispeziesismus.

Es geht ihnen nicht wie in Tierheimen um den Schutz der Tiere, sie wollen für Tiere gleiche Rechte wie für Menschen, keinerlei Nutzung von Tieren (nicht mal Blindenhunde, Honig, Wolle etc.) und eine rein vegane Ernährung.

Bitte PETA NICHT fälschlicherweise als Tierschützer bezeichnen!

Das ist schlecht für seriösen Tierschutz wie in Tierheimen, denen PETA auch Spenden wegnimmt!!

Zu den Anzeigen:
Tierschutz ist ein sogenanntes "Offizialdelikt", was bedeutet, dass eine Behörde, sobald sie Kenntnis haben (wie durch Anzeigen von PETA) von einem nur möglichen Vergehen gegen Tierschutz, auch zuerst mal ermitteln MUSS.

Da sich der DAFV nicht wehrt, sondern verschweigen und stillhalten für die besser Lösung hält (siehe: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion) und Politik hier auch eher versagt (Initiative zur Aberkennung Gemeinnützigkeit wurde von Gero Hocker, einem FDP-Politiker aus Niedersachsen (jetzt MdB)  groß vor den Wahlen angekündigt, in der Praxis ist noch nix passiert, siehe: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP), ist nicht damit zu rechnen, dass sich in absehbarer Zeit etwas ändert.

Umso wichtiger ist es auch, Beispiele wie dieses hie, wo klar wird, dass es PETA nur um Propaganda gehen kann, da in Frankreich das deutsche Tierschutzgesetz ja nicht gilt,  weiter zu verbreiten, damit möglichst viele Leute mitbekommen, um was es solchen Organisationen wirklich geht (in meinen Augen):
Propaganda zum Spendensammeln


Neueste PETA-Schote von gestern, nicht direkt angeln - aber Fisch wurde sinnvoll verwertet:
https://www.focus.de/regional/baden...uth-gemeinde-der-offenen-tuer_id_8071626.html


----------



## Reg A. (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt Karpfenanglerin wegen C+R im Ausland nach "Wer wird Millionär"- Sendun*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zu den Anzeigen:
> Tierschutz ist ein sogenanntes "Offizialdelikt", was bedeutet, dass eine Behörde, sobald sie Kenntnis haben (wie durch Anzeigen von PETA) von einem nur möglichen Vergehen gegen Tierschutz, auch zuerst mal ermitteln MUSS.
> 
> ...
> ...



Und da frage ich mich (bin ja kein Jurist): geht das rein rechtlich überhaupt? Kann ich in Deutschland einen deutschen Staatsbürger wirklich dafür anzeigen, dass er sich im Ausland nicht an vermeintliches deutsches Recht gehalten hat? (Ich weiß, C&R ist auch in Deutschland nicht verboten; das Fass will ich auch gar nicht aufmachen!)

Das wäre ja in etwa so, als wenn eine amerikanische Organisation einen amerikanischen Staatsbürger in Amerika dafür anzeigt, dass er sich auf deutschen Autobahnen nicht an die in den USA auf Highways geltende Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung gehalten hat... 

Beides absurd, dürfte daher doch eigentlich gar nicht zu einer Anzeige kommen. Oder liegt da mein Rechtsempfinden wirklich so fernab der juristischen Realität?


----------



## Gast (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt Karpfenanglerin wegen C+R im Ausland nach "Wer wird Millionär"- Sendun*

Ich schreie immer so laut das ich alle meine Fische zurücksetze.
Hechte, Zander, Barsche, aber auch Karpfen und Schleien fange ich nur zum Spaß und setze sie anschließend zurück.
Aber diese Organisation sucht sich ständig andere Opfer.
Dabei bin ich Rentner hätte viel Zeit für einen Prozess.


Meine Katze hatte eben von mir Räucherfisch eingefordert, ich habe ihn ihr verweigert, ich hoffe mal das sie sich jetzt nicht an Peta wendet :vik:

@ Thomas
Hast  du hier schon mal Anfragen der Staaatsanwaltschaft erhalten in denen du  Namen oder IP Adressen rausgeben musstest weil ein User angezeigt wurde  ?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt Karpfenanglerin wegen C+R im Ausland nach "Wer wird Millionär"- Sendun*



Reg A. schrieb:


> Und da frage ich mich (bin ja kein Jurist): geht das rein rechtlich überhaupt? Kann ich in Deutschland einen deutschen Staatsbürger wirklich dafür anzeigen, dass er sich im Ausland nicht an vermeintliches deutsches Recht gehalten hat? (Ich weiß, C&R ist auch in Deutschland nicht verboten; das Fass will ich auch gar nicht aufmachen!)



Der bekannte Prozesshanselverein, lässt da gerne entscheidende Details unter den Tisch fallen..die müssen den Mist ja nicht bearbeiten. 

Hauptsache mal wieder einen Übeltäter geliefert

Mit der Wahrheit haben die es nicht so


----------



## Lajos1 (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt Karpfenanglerin wegen C+R im Ausland nach "Wer wird Millionär"- Sendun*

Hallo,

die von Peta wissen doch genau, dass bei dieser Anzeige nie was herauskommt, da die Anglerin gegen kein entsprechendes Gesetz verstoßen hat, die "Tat" geschah ja in Frankreich.
Es geht denen nur um Aufmerksamkeitserheischung. Leider gibt es keinen Strafbestand: "Verarschung der Behörden" damit man diesen Querulanten (was anderes sind die ja nicht) mal eine entsprechende Retourkutsche geben könnte.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt Karpfenanglerin wegen C+R im Ausland nach "Wer wird Millionär"- Sendun*

Hallo,



> Kann ich in Deutschland einen deutschen Staatsbürger wirklich dafür anzeigen, dass er sich im Ausland nicht an vermeintliches deutsches Recht gehalten hat?



Ja, das geht bei diversen Straftaten schon.

Allerdings kann ich das Zurücksetzten eines Karpfens nicht aus den 5 & 6 StGB herauslesen. Vor allem nicht, wenn es in der Gewässerordnung zwingend vorgeschrieben ist. Dann wäre es ja auch in D nicht verboten.

Bin aber auch kein Jurist.

Aber wenn inflatorische Anzeigen zum Geschäftsmodell gehören wird man sich mit solchen Kleinigkeiten sicher nicht aufhalten. Hauptsache Angeln und Tierquälerei werden in den Medien wieder in einem Atemzug genannt.


----------



## Torsten Rühl (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt Karpfenanglerin wegen C+R im Ausland nach "Wer wird Millionär"- Sendun*

Am Rande mal kurz eine Info:
Sally hat ihren Angelladen nicht mehr. 
Wurde schon vor längerer Zeit aus beruflichen Gründen geschlossen.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt Karpfenanglerin wegen C+R im Ausland nach "Wer wird Millionär"- Sendun*

Das ist alles völlig unproblematisch. Es kostet auch nicht viele Steuergelder. Daher ist das Ganze nicht der Rede wert. Die StA bekommt die Anzeige. Sieht, dass das sich in Frankreich abgespielt hat und schließt die Akte. Dann geht mit Verzögerung von 2 Monaten eine Mitteilung an Peta, dass das Verfahren eingestellt wurde. Jede Behörde prüft als aller erstes, ob sie zuständig ist. Das ist die deutsche StA hier nicht. Also Aktendeckel zu. Peta generiert schlicht nur ihre eigene Mitteilung und spekuliert darauf, dass die Presse auf den Zug aufspringt. Das ist ihr gutes Recht.

Für die falsche Verdächtigung dürfte es an dem Tatbestandsmerkmal "wider besseren Wissens" fehlen. Denn man wird nicht nachweisen können, dass sich Peta so gut im Strafrecht auskennt, dass sie wissen, dass diese "Tat" auf französischem Boden in Deutschland nicht verfolgt werden kann. Man kann hier aber gut und gerne so verfahren und Peta wegen falscher Verdächtigung anzeigen. Auch das Verfahren würde dann eingestellt. Aber man kann ja hoffen, dass die Presse darauf anspringt. Ist ja das gute Recht der Angler.

Der DAFV und auch die Landesverbände halten sich sinnvoller Weise aus diesem Kasperletheater raus.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt Karpfenanglerin wegen C+R im Ausland nach "Wer wird Millionär"- Sendun*

ja, im Nichtstun und ignorieren ist der DAFV groß.. 

Ob das hier sinnvoll ist, das ist mit Sicherheit diskutabel, und ich sehe das anders. 

Schon alleine dass der DAFV keinerlei Öffentlichkeitsarbeit ausser Verbandsmedien macht, zeigt, dass die keine Ahnung haben.

In einem Netzwerk zur Lobby- und Öffentlicheitsarbeit (das die ja nicht haben) wäre es einfach, Redaktionen zu informieren über rechtliche Hintergründe (welche, Kolja, Du weisst das (Angeln nur zur Verwertung) die Präsine selber ja nicht kennt) sowie vor allem darüber, das das keine Tierschützer, sondern Tierrechtler sind...

Den Schwanz einziehen ist eines und das ist man seit Jahrzehnten von Verbanditen gegenüber Schützern alles Couleur gewohnt......

Das noch als vernünftig verkaufen wollen - nun ja....


----------



## Kolja Kreder (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt Karpfenanglerin wegen C+R im Ausland nach "Wer wird Millionär"- Sendun*

Auf die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit des DAFV warte ich auch noch. Oder besser gesagt, (er)warte ich da gar nichts mehr. Nur halt diese Sache ist Kasperletheater. Wenn man sich da beteiligt, verspielt man Glaubwürdigkeit. - Allerdings, wenn ich es mir recht überlege, kann der DAFV eigentlich auch auf den Zug aufspringen, denn glaubwürdig ist er eh schon lange nicht mehr.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt Karpfenanglerin wegen C+R im Ausland nach "Wer wird Millionär"- Sendun*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> , denn glaubwürdig ist er eh schon lange nicht mehr.


nu hastes wieder ;-)))


----------



## kati48268 (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt Karpfenanglerin wegen C+R im Ausland nach "Wer wird Millionär"- Sendun*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Für die falsche Verdächtigung dürfte es an dem Tatbestandsmerkmal "wider besseren Wissens" fehlen. Denn man wird nicht nachweisen können, dass sich Peta so gut im Strafrecht auskennt, dass sie wissen, dass diese "Tat" auf französischem Boden in Deutschland nicht verfolgt werden kann.


Es dürften einige Dutzend solcher Einstellungen mit exakt dieser Begründung in P€tas Postkasten eingegangen sein über die Jahre.
Und trotzdem tun sie's immer wieder.
Sollte theoretisch als Nachweis reichen, denke ich.



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Peta generiert schlicht nur ihre eigene  Mitteilung und spekuliert darauf, dass die Presse auf den Zug  aufspringt. Das ist ihr gutes Recht.


Ja. Und bei Nichtanglern bleibt hängen, _"irgendwie ist das alles Tierquälerei, das Angeln, liest man doch immer wieder"_.
Und bei Anglern bleibt hängen, _"besser nie in der Öffentlichkeit auftauchen"_.
P€ta-Ziel zu 100% erreicht.



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Der DAFV und auch die Landesverbände halten sich sinnvoller Weise aus diesem Kasperletheater raus.


Aus dem Einzelfall, ja.

Aber sie bauen auch den bestimmt in ihre juristischen Anti-P€ta-Strategie ein, 
beraten sich mit ihrem Netzwerk mit anderen Naturnutzern, geben auch diesen Fall in ihre ÖA-Kampagnen,
informieren ihr politisches Netzwerk über den nächsten Irrsinns-Fall...  
#t|kopfkrat#c


----------



## geomas (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt Karpfenanglerin wegen C+R im Ausland nach "Wer wird Millionär"- Sendun*

Ja, dann gründet doch eine Art Lobby-Verein. „Angeln ist Kulturgut” oder „Verein zu Förderung der Angelkultur” oder so. 
Moderne Öffentlichkeitsarbeit mit dem Ziel, neben dem Naturschutz auch andere Aspekte des Angelns wie der nicht zu bestreitende Erholungsfaktor (vielleicht sogar mit Heilwirkung) herauszustellen.
Massive Lobby-Arbeit mit dem Ziel, daß eben auch diese Erholung am Wasser als ein „vernünftiger Grund” im Sinne des Tierschutzgesetzes anerkannt wird.

So ein Verein könnte Klage-Betroffenen auch finanziell oder mit juristischem Beistand beispringen.

Das ganze Lamentieren über die Anzeigen und die lahmen Vereine find ich auf Dauer nervtötend und mit Verlaub: das bringt auch nix.


----------



## GeorgeB (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt Karpfenanglerin wegen C+R im Ausland nach "Wer wird Millionär"- Sendun*



> Thomas schrieb:
> Es geht ihnen nicht wie in Tierheimen um den Schutz der Tiere, sie  wollen für Tiere gleiche Rechte wie für Menschen, keinerlei Nutzung von  Tieren (nicht mal Blindenhunde, Honig, Wolle etc.) und eine rein vegane  Ernährung.
> Bitte PETA NICHT fälschlicherweise als Tierschützer bezeichnen!



Das verstehen nach wie vor die wenigsten Tiernutzer, und schmeißen diesem stinkreichen Geldscheffelverein weiterhin ihr mühsam verdientes Geld in den Rachen. Solange, bis sie selber Opfer dieses Denunziantentums werden. Weshalb die moralinsauren Profiteure dieses Spendenregens natürlich durchaus zu dem Schluss gelangen können, dass Fische vergleichsweise intelligent sind. So dämlich sind nur Menschen.


----------



## junglist1 (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt Karpfenanglerin wegen C+R im Ausland nach "Wer wird Millionär"- Sendun*



Torsten Rühl schrieb:


> Am Rande mal kurz eine Info:
> Sally hat ihren Angelladen nicht mehr.
> Wurde schon vor längerer Zeit aus beruflichen Gründen geschlossen.



Hab mich schon gefragt warum der Laden wieder dicht ist. Fand die Nähe zum Bienroder See ganz praktisch. #c


Zur Anzeige --> Die Braunschweiger Staatsanwaltschaft hat ja eh nicht schon genug zu tun...... #q


----------



## fishhawk (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt Karpfenanglerin wegen C+R im Ausland nach "Wer wird Millionär"- Sendun*

Hallo,

jaja, die Gemeinnützigkeit.

Welcher Bestandteil des Wortes verdient hier wohl die besondere Betonung?


----------



## kati48268 (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt Karpfenanglerin wegen C+R im Ausland nach "Wer wird Millionär"- Sendun*



geomas schrieb:


> Das ganze Lamentieren über die Anzeigen und die lahmen Vereine find ich auf Dauer nervtötend und mit Verlaub: das bringt auch nix.


Richtig.
Schaffen wir am Besten auch die Tagesschau und alle anderen Nachrichten ab.
Denn was will man mit diesen Informationen anfangen?
Man kann ja eh nix ändern.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt Karpfenanglerin wegen C+R im Ausland nach "Wer wird Millionär"- Sendun*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Es dürften einige Dutzend solcher Einstellungen mit exakt dieser Begründung in P€tas Postkasten eingegangen sein über die Jahre.
> Und trotzdem tun sie's immer wieder.
> Sollte theoretisch als Nachweis reichen, denke ich.



Reicht es nicht. Das heißt je nicht, dass Peta ernsthaft davon ausging, dass eine Straftat war. Ein juristischer Leihe darf das falsch einschätzen und macht sich dadurch nicht gleich strafbar.


----------



## kati48268 (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt Karpfenanglerin wegen C+R im Ausland nach "Wer wird Millionär"- Sendun*

Hm... auch nicht, wenn Dr. Haferbeck (studierter Landwirt) bei P€ta öffentlich & offiziell als "Rechtsexperte" firmiert, 
seine Ergüsse auch als "Rechtsgutachten" darstellt?


----------



## geomas (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt Karpfenanglerin wegen C+R im Ausland nach "Wer wird Millionär"- Sendun*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Richtig.
> Schaffen wir am Besten auch die Tagesschau und alle anderen Nachrichten ab.
> Denn was will man mit diesen Informationen anfangen?
> Man kann ja eh nix ändern.



Nichts gegen die Informationen. Und wie man etwas ändern könnte hab ich ja in dem Posting angedeutet.

Nur das Lamentieren über Peta und die Anglerverbände hilft niemandem.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt Karpfenanglerin wegen C+R im Ausland nach "Wer wird Millionär"- Sendun*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Schaffen wir am Besten auch die Tagesschau und alle anderen Nachrichten ab.


Gute Idee, d.h. vor allem GEZ bzw. jetzt die Neubennenung AllgemeinHaushaltsbeitrag.  
Dann regelt sich das von alleine.

Freie und unabhängige Medien mit explizit veröffentlichten Standpunkten und Gesinnung gab es schon mal, auch wenn sich das nach Grimms Märchen anhört.



kati48268 schrieb:


> Denn was will man mit diesen Informationen anfangen?


-> Informationen oder Fake-News? 

-> Nahrung für den Geist u. Großhirn oder Nahrung für die Angst und die Amygdala?

-> Relevante Daten für das Leben oder Vollbeschäftigung durch Vollsülzen mit memetischen Sozial- und Katastrophenmüll?

Das ist eine Frage der Gläubigkeit bzw. an das Zutrauen in Medium und die Reporter und der Sender/Verlag/BusinessCompany/GlobalTrustOrganisation.

Das ist ja eines der tollen Faktoren hier im Forum, dass Leute direkt aus erster oder zweiter Hand berichten können und auch tun. #6


----------



## angler1996 (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt Karpfenanglerin wegen C+R im Ausland nach "Wer wird Millionär"- Sendun*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Auf die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit des DAFV warte ich auch noch. Oder besser gesagt, (er)warte ich da gar nichts mehr. Nur halt diese Sache ist Kasperletheater. Wenn man sich da beteiligt, verspielt man Glaubwürdigkeit. - Allerdings, wenn ich es mir recht überlege, kann der DAFV eigentlich auch auf den Zug aufspringen, denn glaubwürdig ist er eh schon lange nicht mehr.



 Das ist sicher Richtig, aber irgendwer könnte ja nen Ticker betreiben, mit Meldungen zu "Erfolgen der Klagen meiner Freundin mit P" ich pusch da Ding mit:m


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt Karpfenanglerin wegen C+R im Ausland nach "Wer wird Millionär"- Sendun*

kann man da nicht auch einen affen hinsetzen

jeder denkt an sich ....................Wenn jeder an sich denkt, ist an alle gedacht


----------



## knaacki2000 (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt Karpfenanglerin wegen C+R im Ausland nach "Wer wird Millionär"- Sendun*

Die vegane Armeefraktion des 21. Jahrhunderts....


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt Karpfenanglerin wegen C+R im Ausland nach "Wer wird Millionär"- Sendun*

müssen ich erstma büschen senieren..................die haben ja auch ein im tee.

philosophieren.  - sich mit philosophischen Problemen beschäftigen; über ein Problem nachdenken, über etwas grübeln und darüber reden - eigenartigen, wunderlichen, abwegigen Gedanken nachgehen. meditieren.


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt Karpfenanglerin wegen C+R im Ausland nach "Wer wird Millionär"- Sendun*

#:#a:a#g

karpfen blau..hat peta lange-weil


----------



## Grünknochen (15. April 2018)

*AW: PETA zeigt Karpfenanglerin wegen C+R im Ausland nach "Wer wird Millionär"- Sendun*

Nach derm mir vorliegenden Schreiben der Staatsanwaltschaft ist das Verfahren nach § 170 Abs.2 StPO mangels hinreichenden Tatverdachtes - wenig überraschend, wenn in Frankreich geangelt wurde, das TSG also gar nicht gilt - eingestellt worden.
Besonders lustig: Nachdem die StA PETA darauf hingewiesen hat, der Karpfen sei in Frankreich gefangen worden, hat PETA die Anzeige sofort zurückgenommen ( was auch immer das rechtlich bedeutet).
 Um so erstaunlicher: Im Hinblick auf die von der Betroffenen erstattete Gegenanzeige wegen falscher Verdächtigung etc. unter Hinweis darauf, PETA habe den Umstand, dass der Karpfen in Frankreich gefangen wurde, wissentlich unterschlagen, steht die Ermittlungsbehörde auf dem Standpunkt, man könne PETA direkten Vorsatz zur Falschheit (weil unvollständig) des behaupteten Sachverhaltes nicht nachweisen.


Wie unverschämt PETA agiert, sieht man auch an der Presseveröffentlichung zum konkreten Fall. Den Hinweis darauf, dass in Frankreich geangelt wurde, kann man lange suchen: https://www.peta.de/verdacht-auf-verstoss-gegen-das-tierschutzgesetz-peta-zeigt-wer-wird


----------



## Kolja Kreder (15. April 2018)

*AW: PETA zeigt Karpfenanglerin wegen C+R im Ausland nach "Wer wird Millionär"- Sendun*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> ... hat PETA die Anzeige sofort zurückgenommen ( was auch immer das rechtlich bedeutet).


Kein Problem, die nehmen bestimmt auch Kündigungen zurück. Darin will sich der RhFV - glaube ich - auch üben.


----------



## Grünknochen (15. April 2018)

*AW: PETA zeigt Karpfenanglerin wegen C+R im Ausland nach "Wer wird Millionär"- Sendun*

Kolja,
Verband mal außen vorgelassen. Hier geht's um die konkrete Strafanzeige, die - obwohl offenkundig sinnlos - einfach mal so rausgehauen wurde, um Angler zu stigmatisieren.
Das eigentlich Schlimme ist, dass diese Sache dann auch noch groß in der Presse veröffentlicht ( siehe Pressemitteilung PETA), dann aber mit keinem Wort darüber berichtet wurde/wird, dass und aus welchen Gründen das Verfahren eingestellt wurde.
Im Grunde wundere ich mich sogar, warum noch nicht einmal die bekannten Angelmedien - wie R&R! - sich des Themas substantiell annehmen! Sally & Matze wären ne schöne PETA Looser Story...


----------



## punkarpfen (15. April 2018)

*AW: PETA zeigt Karpfenanglerin wegen C+R im Ausland nach "Wer wird Millionär"- Sendun*

Hi, für die Peta ist das keine Loserstory. Alleine die Anzeige, ganz unabhängig vom Ausgang, ist Gratiswerbung und sorgt für Verunsicherung in der Anglerschaft. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Grünknochen (15. April 2018)

*AW: PETA zeigt Karpfenanglerin wegen C+R im Ausland nach "Wer wird Millionär"- Sendun*

Natürlich nicht. Zumindest so lange nicht, wie man nicht dafür sorgt, dass die Öffentlichkeit erfährt, worum es PETA wirklich geht, nämlich Diffamierung, nichts als Diffamierung...


----------



## punkarpfen (15. April 2018)

*AW: PETA zeigt Karpfenanglerin wegen C+R im Ausland nach "Wer wird Millionär"- Sendun*

Hi,
leider bieten einige Fernsehsender ihnen immerwieder eine Plattform und lassen sie als "Experten" zu Wort kommen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar. (15. April 2018)

*AW: PETA zeigt Karpfenanglerin wegen C+R im Ausland nach "Wer wird Millionär"- Sendun*

Moin moin,
 "" Fangen - Freilassen - Fressehalten"" .... dann gäbe es diese Problematik garnicht.. Auch wenn die Rechtslage in diesem Fall klar ist . Durch diese nur allzu bereitwillige öffentliche zur Schaustellung sind mal wieder Medien und Poliktik aufmerksam geworden. PETA ist es *******gal ob sie Prozesse gewinnen oder nicht. Da gehts NUR um Aufmersamkeit.. Und da - es genug Angler gibt die in Wort und Bild immer die Klappe aufreißen müssen bekommt PETA auch diese gewünsche Aufmerksamkeit.. Danke nach Braunschweig für diesen Bärendienst. Der eigentliche Gewinner ist mal WIEDER PETA..


----------



## Riesenangler (15. April 2018)

*AW: PETA zeigt Karpfenanglerin wegen C+R im Ausland nach "Wer wird Millionär"- Sendun*

Nochmals zur klaren Erkennung. PETA zeigt immer nur an und klagt nie. Daher werden die auch nie einen Prozess führen müssen, den Sie wahrscheinlich verlieren. Anklagen kann nur die Staatsanwaltschaft oder die PETA im Rahmen eines Zivilprozesses. Und den Prozess verlieren Sie weil es Ihnen an rechtlichen Grundlagen fehlt. 
Aber bei einer Anzeige, haben die Angezeigten den Ärger und die Rennerei, dazu meist noch Kostenpflichtig weil man sich dann doch lieber einen Rechtsverdreher nehmen muss.
Traurig ist das man sich mittlerweil in Deutschland für jedes Hobby, das nicht unbedingt dem Mainstream entspricht, Rechtfertigen muss. Und noch schlimmer finde ich Angler und Jäger, die einem Sagen das man die Schnautze halten soll um keinen Ärger zu provozieren. 
Reicht schon das ich mich rechtfertigen muss, weil ich als Metzger hin und wieder mal ein Tier töte. Genau so bekloppt.


----------



## fishhawk (15. April 2018)

*AW: PETA zeigt Karpfenanglerin wegen C+R im Ausland nach "Wer wird Millionär"- Sendun*



> Und noch schlimmer finde ich Angler und Jäger, die einem Sagen das man die Schnautze halten soll um keinen Ärger zu provozieren.



Also ich finde die Jungs und Mädels von PETA da schon deutlich schlimmer.

Denn was die gute Claudia da in Frankreich gemacht hat, entspricht ja wahrscheinlich sogar der dortigen Gewässerordnung.
Dort müssen meist Karpfen ab 60cm zurückgesetzt werden.

Dass jemand, der in D vorsätzliches C&R betreibt und das ganze dann noch in den öffentlichen Medien lauthals verkündet nicht ganz unschuldig ist, wenn ihm eine Anzeige ins Haus flattert, ist aber wohl auch Fakt.

Raten würde ich sowas deswegen keinem, aber verbieten auch nicht. Muss jeder selber wissen was er macht und ggf. dann auch die Konsequenzen tragen.

Solange man sich nichts zuschulden kommen lässt, sollte man m.E. aber auch nicht wegen PETA den Schwanz einziehen, z.B. bei Schnupperangeln, Königsfischen etc. .

Das sieht übrigens auch die Bayerische Staatsregierung so.


----------



## Grünknochen (15. April 2018)

*AW: PETA zeigt Karpfenanglerin wegen C+R im Ausland nach "Wer wird Millionär"- Sendun*

Nicht Claudia, sondern Sally.
Ansonsten ganz meine Meinung. Schwanz einziehen geht ebenso wenig, wie einfach gedankenlos posten ( worin so manche Angler echte Weltmeister sind).


----------



## Gunnar. (15. April 2018)

*AW: PETA zeigt Karpfenanglerin wegen C+R im Ausland nach "Wer wird Millionär"- Sendun*



> Und noch schlimmer finde ich Angler und Jäger, die einem Sagen das man die Schnautze halten soll um keinen Ärger zu provozieren.



Woher kommen den die ganzen Verbote , Einschränkungen usw? Was ist denn mit die Ursache dafür das es mittlerweile 3BL mit nen Abknüppelparagaphen  gibt. Warum gibt es mit mal Bestimmungen , Verordnungen usw. die sich explizit auf Trophähenangeln , Verwertungsabsicht , Fischdokumentationen usw. beziehen? da gab es im Vorfeld IMMER welche die meinten es wäre dermaßen geil mit sowas in der Öffentlichkeit zu schwardronieren... Leider sind unsere Gegner nicht so doof wie wir es gerne hätten... ne , WIR sind so doof und liefern auch noch Argumente frei Haus .. Argumente die das nächste Verbot vorbereiten... Tja , und die , die warnend vor diesen allzu öffentlichen Treiben die Stimme erheben werden dann noch blöde angemacht ..


----------



## Taxidermist (15. April 2018)

*AW: PETA zeigt Karpfenanglerin wegen C+R im Ausland nach "Wer wird Millionär"- Sendun*

@Gunnar, auch wenn das hier viele nicht hören mögen, du hast vollkommen Recht!
Die Probleme welche Angler heute haben, sind selbst gemacht, von irgendwelchen zeigefreudigen Typen, die ihr erbärmliches Ego durch die möglichst weitreichende Verbreitung von Bildern und Videos aufpolieren müssen!
Danke dafür an diese "Helden"!

Jürgen


----------



## kati48268 (15. April 2018)

*AW: PETA zeigt Karpfenanglerin wegen C+R im Ausland nach "Wer wird Millionär"- Sendun*

@ Gunnar,
damit liegst du eben größtenteils falsch.

Ursachen für Verbote waren fast immer ideologisch-politisch bestimmt, nicht durch aktuelle, einzelne Taten oder Exzesse.

Warum müssen manche Angler in solcher Selbstkasteiung eigentlich immer die Schuld in ihrer Zunft (aber natürlich bei anderen Mitgliedern dieser) suchen?


----------



## gründler (15. April 2018)

*AW: PETA zeigt Karpfenanglerin wegen C+R im Ausland nach "Wer wird Millionär"- Sendun*

Eigentlich sind ja UK und die Usa schuld...die haben das Filmen und Foto C&R...etc.Weltweit verbreitet und anerkannt gemacht....der Deutsche macht nur nach was anders wo völlig legal ist und zur fachlichen Praxis gehört......

#h


----------



## Grünknochen (15. April 2018)

*AW: PETA zeigt Karpfenanglerin wegen C+R im Ausland nach "Wer wird Millionär"- Sendun*

Kathi,
ich würde die Kritik von Gunnar nicht so einfach abtun und als Replik nur die übliche Ideologiekeule bemühen.
Gerade dann, wenn man sich in einem öffentlichen Diskurs befindet, sollte man anderen, die einen platt machen wollen, nicht auch noch freiwillig die Kehle hinhalten. Ob aus Naivität, oder aus Eitelkeit, sei mal dahingestellt, ist im Ergebnis aber wurscht.


Gerade in den sozialen Medien herrscht eine mit Selbstdarstellung angereicherte Mitteilungswut, die mich einfach nur den Kopf schütteln läßt. Das fängt mit diesen ätzenden Barschbildern an, bei denen man dem armen Viech wohl den Unterkiefer ausrenken muss, damit die Präsentation hipp und in ist. Ich könnte beliebig weitermachen...


----------



## gründler (15. April 2018)

*AW: PETA zeigt Karpfenanglerin wegen C+R im Ausland nach "Wer wird Millionär"- Sendun*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Gerade in den sozialen Medien herrscht eine mit Selbstdarstellung angereicherte Mitteilungswut, die mich einfach nur den Kopf schütteln läßt. Das fängt mit diesen ätzenden Barschbildern an, bei denen man dem armen Viech wohl den Unterkiefer ausrenken muss, damit die Präsentation hipp und in ist. Ich könnte beliebig weitermachen...



Wer hat diesen Barschgriff erfunden...richtisch die USA bei Bass Turnieren.....

Der Deutsche macht nur nach was Weltweit...usw.

Mitteilungswut....wer hat damit angefangen??? Na ihr kommt selbst drauf.....der rest macht nur wieder nach was Weltweit usw usw.

|wavey:


----------



## kati48268 (15. April 2018)

*AW: PETA zeigt Karpfenanglerin wegen C+R im Ausland nach "Wer wird Millionär"- Sendun*

Nehmen wir mal an, Angler würden keine Bilder mit Fischen posten.
Wäre die Angelei dann frei von Tierschutztheater?
Hätte sich die Gesetzgebung nicht stetig verschärft?

Dies ist mir einfach zu kurz gedacht!

Die ganze Nummer begann, als es weder Handys, Digitalkameras, noch das Internet gab: Drossé, Monitor-Bericht, Mohnert & VDSF,... ihr wisst schon.
Sie war sogar dem allg. Schützer-Zeitgeist ein gutes Stück voraus.

P€ta ist auch nicht primär Anglerfixiert, wir kriegen es nur genauso ab wie Landwirtschaft, Tierzucht, Zirkus, Zoo, Jagd,... haben im Gegensatz zu diesen aber weder Lobby noch Eier. 
Stattdessen lieben die doofen Anglers es, mit dem Finger aufeinander zu zeigen und zu kreischen, _"der da, der anders angelt als ich, ist schuld..."_.

Ich vermute, wir sind P€tas Lieblingsgegner.


----------



## Gunnar. (15. April 2018)

*AW: PETA zeigt Karpfenanglerin wegen C+R im Ausland nach "Wer wird Millionär"- Sendun*

@ Kati ,


kati48268 schrieb:


> @ Gunnar,
> damit liegst du eben größtenteils falsch.
> 
> Ich wäre der letzte der was dagegen hätte.
> ...


----------



## Riesenangler (15. April 2018)

*AW: PETA zeigt Karpfenanglerin wegen C+R im Ausland nach "Wer wird Millionär"- Sendun*

Ich meinte nicht, das ma  mit irgendwelchen Fotos und so rumprotzen sollte. Aber was spricht dagegegn im Kollegenkreis oder im Gespräch in der Öffentlichkeit zu erzählen und zu erklären, warum man manche Dinge handhabt, wie man sie Handhabt. Das hat nichts mit Protzen zu tun. Und gegen ein oder zwei schnelle Fotos ist auch nichts zu Sagen. Den Fisch lösen, fotographieren und wieder zurück. Die Fotos kann man ja dann, wegen meiner seinen Freunden oder Verwandten zeigen. Aber Schwänzchen einziehen und in der Öffentlichkeit verschämt vergucken, wenn es um sei  Hlbby geht,? Das ist FEIGHEIT vor dem Feind.


----------



## Lajos1 (15. April 2018)

*AW: PETA zeigt Karpfenanglerin wegen C+R im Ausland nach "Wer wird Millionär"- Sendun*

Hallo,

früher hatte es das C&R in Deutschland ja nur vereinzelt und fast ausschließlich bei den Fliegenfischern gegeben und keine alte Sau hat sich darüber aufgeregt. Seit etwa Mitte der 1990er Jahre hat sich das auch bei den anderen Arten der Angelei mehr und mehr verbreitet und seit dann das mit der digitalen Fotografie aufgekommen ist und auch noch das überbordende zur Schau stellen sind wir erst in die Schusslinie geraden.
Da sind eben die betreffenden Angler schon selbst schuld, warum geht man nicht nach dem Motto "genießt und schweigt" anstatt da voll auf Exhibition zu setzten. Wir haben die Totengräber schon in den eigenen Reihen.
Man weiss ja nicht, was die Zukunft bringt, aber ich wage zu behaupten, dass C&R, zumindest in den nächsten Jahrzehnten in Deutschland nicht legalisiert wird. Ist mir aber eh egal, ich war nie und werde nie ein C&Rler sein, aber wers will, von mir aus aber bitte nicht noch groß propagieren.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (15. April 2018)

*AW: PETA zeigt Karpfenanglerin wegen C+R im Ausland nach "Wer wird Millionär"- Sendun*

Selbstdarstellung hin oder her, aber "Erlegerbilder" sind doch nicht die Ursache sondern nur ein Symptom. Wer glaubt denn allen ernstes, dass Tierrechtsorthodoxe auch nur einen Millimeter von ihrer Agenda abweichen, wenn wir bildlich gesprochen in die Defensive gehen?


----------



## Berater (15. April 2018)

*AW: PETA zeigt Karpfenanglerin wegen C+R im Ausland nach "Wer wird Millionär"- Sendun*

Ich fange Fisch und töte sie. Oft setze ich sie auch zurück. Diese PETA Menschen sind meiner Meinung nach schon ziemlich wirr im Kopf. Wir Angler sollten nicht vor denen zurück weichen sondern sie bekämpfen


----------



## Wegberger (15. April 2018)

*AW: PETA zeigt Karpfenanglerin wegen C+R im Ausland nach "Wer wird Millionär"- Sendun*

Hallo,

also ich betrachte das Ganze langsam aus einem anderen Blickwinkel:

Jeden Meter den Petra, Nabu und BUND gewinnen ist ein Zeugnis unseren Versagens. Diese Verbände nutzen unsere Nische, die unsere Vertreter nicht besetzen.

Ok, ich musste hier lernen, das man nur Kritik üben darf wenn man selber einen Verband ins Leben ruft. 

Ok, ich konnte erfahren, dass es besser ist Petra, Nabu und BUND mit ihren Themen zu bekämpfen als mit eigenen Punkten.

Aber langsam bekomme ich Spass dran, das Gedankenspiel durchzuspielen, das Angeln hier in die Tonne zu hauen und im benachbarten Ausland angeln zu gehen.

Vielleicht wäre ein bundesweites Angelverbot die richtige Entscheidung - lieber ein Ende mit Schrecken als ein Schrecken ohne Ende. Und wer sein Hobby frönen will muss nur über die Grenze.


----------



## wusel345 (16. April 2018)

*AW: PETA zeigt Karpfenanglerin wegen C+R im Ausland nach "Wer wird Millionär"- Sendun*

Wie wäre es mal mit einer anderen Schreib-/Denkweise? Ich lese sehr oft in den Kommentaren das Wort *WERFEN*! 
Wir *WERFEN* Fische nicht zurück, sondern *setzen* sie schonend zurück (hoffe ich doch!). Das Wort *WERFEN* stösst mir sehr sauer auf. Darunter verstehe ich, dass ein Fisch im hohen Bogen wieder zurück ins Wasser fliegt. Für einen Laien, sprich Nichtangler, klingt das sehr brachial und brutal, was wir mit den Fischen machen.


----------



## kati48268 (16. April 2018)

*AW: PETA zeigt Karpfenanglerin wegen C+R im Ausland nach "Wer wird Millionär"- Sendun*

Da hat das Wuselchen schon Recht,
Formulierungen schicken Aussagen in eine bestimmte Richtung.

Erinnern wir uns in diesem Zusammenhang an das Interview mit der Präsine in Rute & Rolle 5/13 + 6/13.
Sie sagte damals auf eine (3te) Frage zur c&r durch die Rute & Rolle-Redaktion:
_„Nur wenn mir ein Angler sagt, er schmeisst _(wortwörtlich so gesagt)_ die Fische grundsätzlich zurück, frage ich mich schon, wozu er sie dann eigentlich fängt“
_
Diese Formulierung von Happach-Kasan hatte natürlich nur ein Ziel:
Angler, die zurück setzen, zu diskreditieren!


----------



## Lajos1 (16. April 2018)

*AW: PETA zeigt Karpfenanglerin wegen C+R im Ausland nach "Wer wird Millionär"- Sendun*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Selbstdarstellung hin oder her, aber "Erlegerbilder" sind doch nicht die Ursache sondern nur ein Symptom. Wer glaubt denn allen ernstes, dass Tierrechtsorthodoxe auch nur einen Millimeter von ihrer Agenda abweichen, wenn wir bildlich gesprochen in die Defensive gehen?



Hallo,

das glaube ich auch nicht, aber wir sollten denen nicht noch laufend Material gegen uns liefern.
Die Ansichten von PETA und Co. kann man sich auch nur in einer Überflussgesellschaft leisten. Ich bin überzeugt davon, dass von den 7 Milliarden Menschen auf unseren Planeten 6 Milliarden überhaupt nicht begreifen würden, was PETA und Co. eigentlich wollen, weil es jenseits deren Vorstellungswelt liegt.
Dazu kommt noch, dass wir von unserer Veranlagung her nunmal "Allesfresser" sind und ohne den Verzehr von tierischem Eiweiß auf Dauer Gesundheitsschäden vorprogrammiert sind.
Das musste mal raus, da ich hoffe, dass diese Querulanten hier auch mitlesen. Deutlichere Worte hätte ich schon dazu, bekäme aber dann Probleme mit dem Moderator.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Gast (16. April 2018)

*AW: PETA zeigt Karpfenanglerin wegen C+R im Ausland nach "Wer wird Millionär"- Sendun*

Ein Bild oder auch ein Video sagt mehr als 1000 Worte und hämmert sich auch viel besser in die Köpfe ein.
Und solcher Bilder und Videos bedient Peta sich sehr gerne.
Da wird viel Leid gezeigt und sie müssen dazu noch nicht mal etwas schreiben.
Jeder Betrachter bildet sich gleich eine Meinung dazu.
Egal ob da nun ein Fisch am Haken zappelt, ein Fisch wieder ins Wasser "geworfen" wird,  20 Forellen auf der Wiese liegen, Schlachthofbilder oder Tiere in Käfigen.
Jedes "Fangbild" oder YouTube Video vom Angeln was im Net erscheint hilft Peta.
Da kann man noch so sorgsam mit dem Fisch umgehen.
Die passenden Zeilen dazu und schon wird Tierquälerei daraus.


----------



## Minimax (16. April 2018)

*AW: PETA zeigt Karpfenanglerin wegen C+R im Ausland nach "Wer wird Millionär"- Sendun*

guten morgen Kollegen,

das ist natürlich nur ein winziger Ausschnitt und lediglich mein eigener kleiner Erfahrungshorizont:
Im Berliner Freundeskreis meiner Liebsten sind ne menge
Bambitanten und Achtsamkeitsonkels unterwegs, sowie 
ggf. deren vegetarisierter Nachwuchs, dennoch nette Leute, mit teilweise etwas naiven Vorstellungen. Aber ich hab noch nie jemanden getroffen, egal wie "grün", der nicht wusste, dass PETA "Spinner" sind, oder deren irre Kampagnen gutgeheissen hätte: Ich will damit sagen, vielleicht ist das Bevölkerungssegment, bei dem Petaner Fuss wirklich fassen können, doch ziemlich klein.
"Meine" Ökos jedenfalls sind alle nicht besonders gut auf
den Verein zu sprechen, und ordnen die irgendwo im 
Extremisten/Sektenbereich ein, da renn ich offene Türen
ein.
Übrigens, ruhige, vernünftige Aufklärung übers Angeln
haben bei den Grünstädtern dazu geführt, das ich für den kommenden Sommer schon zwei Anfragen für ein "Guiding" habe.|rolleyes


----------



## Ukel (16. April 2018)

*AW: PETA zeigt Karpfenanglerin wegen C+R im Ausland nach "Wer wird Millionär"- Sendun*

Ich bin durchaus der Ansicht, dass wir auf unsere Wortwahl achten sollen, daher finde ich den Begriff „zurückwerfen“ ziemlich daneben, „zurücksetzen“, gern auch schonend , sollte für uns gebräuchlich sein.
Unsere Gegner arbeiten ja auch viel mit Sprache, siehe Fr. Dr. Breihirn, die mit ihrer infantilen Ausdrucksweise bzgl. des friedvollen Zusammenlebens der Fische gewisse Bilder beim Lesen implementieren will. Gehört alles zur Stigmatisierung der Angler, Schritt für Schritt. 
Und wenn Lajos uns Menschen jetzt noch als „Allesesser“ und nicht als -fresser bezeichnet :q, kann ich mich wieder beruhigt zurücklehnen.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (16. April 2018)

*AW: PETA zeigt Karpfenanglerin wegen C+R im Ausland nach "Wer wird Millionär"- Sendun*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> "" Fangen - Freilassen - Fressehalten"" .... dann gäbe es diese Problematik garnicht..


Vollkommener Blödsinn.
Hier läuft etwas schief, wie es das sonst in keinem Land der Fall ist. Keine Ahnung warum es so ist, aber wir Deutschen haben echt die Goldmedaille wenn es darum geht, den Kopf einzuziehen. Und selbst dann für Dinge und Leute, die uns eigentlich am Podex vorbei gehen.

Wir haben ein so wundervolles Hobby. Über das Hobby tauschen wir uns aus, wir erfreuen uns daran, teilen unsere Fänge/Fangbilder und freuen uns für andere Angler mit, wenn diese einen tollen Fang gelandet haben. Warum zur Hölle sollten wir darauf verzichten? Weil irgendjemand von PETA etwas dagegen hat? Weil dadurch Regelungen (die je nach Bundesland nicht Mal klar definiert scheinen) gebrochen werden, die vollkommen unsinnig sind?

Sorry, aber nicht mit mir. Ich liebe mein Hobby und ich liebe es, mich mit anderen Menschen darüber auszutauschen. Ich mag es Erinnerungsfotos von den Fängen zu erstellen und diese mit anderen Menschen zu teilen und ich liebe es, wenn ich das Lachen anderer Fänger auf ihrem Bild sehe und erkenne, wie sehr sich ein Mensch über den Fang freuen kann. Ich bin dankbar das dieser Mensch seine Erinnerung mit mir geteilt hat. Denn das kann er heut zu Tage dank der Medien und Mittel. Das ist etwas positives. Sowohl für uns und für unser Hobby. Und es tut niemanden weh. Aber es tut uns weh, wenn jemand dagegen wettert. Gegen Dinge, die vollkommen normal und gar etwas schönes sind. Und am schlimmsten ist es eben, wenn dies aus den eigenen Kreisen geschieht.




Taxidermist schrieb:


> Die Probleme welche Angler heute haben, sind selbst gemacht, von irgendwelchen zeigefreudigen Typen, die ihr erbärmliches Ego durch die möglichst weitreichende Verbreitung von Bildern und Videos aufpolieren müssen!
> Danke dafür an diese "Helden"!


Lieber Jürgen, zum Glück bist du nicht das Maß der Dinge und auch nicht das Aushängeschild unserer Anglerschaft. Ich weiß nicht, was an deinem Ego kratzt und warum du ständig andere Angler denunzierst, beleidigst und den verbitterten Internetkrieger mimst. Aber Fakt ist: Du tust der Anglerschaft nicht gut und schadest dieser mit deiner Engstirnigkeit. 
Gunnar hat schon die passenden Worte in seiner Einleitung gehabt, denn ähnliches würde ich dir empfehlen. Anstatt ständig gegen die eigenen Reihen zu schießen, solltest du endlich lernen was es heißt: "Leben und leben lassen".
Denn so lange dir keiner schadet, solltest du vielleicht manchen Gedankengang für dich behalten.




Grünknochen schrieb:


> Gerade dann, wenn man sich in einem öffentlichen Diskurs befindet, sollte man anderen, die einen platt machen wollen, nicht auch noch freiwillig die Kehle hinhalten.


Aber direkt die weiße Flagge hissen und dem Gegner damit recht geben, ist ebenfalls der falsche Weg.
Versteht mich nicht falsch. Ich renne jetzt nicht in der Welt rum und sage, dass ich den Fisch (aus Deutschland!) zurücksetze. Aber ich mache auch kein Geheimnis darum und ich werde beim besten Willen auch nicht damit aufhören, Fotos zu machen und zu teilen, nur weil es irgendwelche PETA Pfeifen wollen. Und auch nicht, weil es so manchen engstirnigen Vogel stört.



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Das fängt mit diesen ätzenden Barschbildern an, bei denen man dem armen Viech wohl den Unterkiefer ausrenken muss, damit die Präsentation hipp und in ist. Ich könnte beliebig weitermachen...


Das interessante an dieser Aussage. Es wird immer ein weiteres Extrem gehen. Ich präsentiere auch gerne Bilder und lasse den Barschgriff komplett weg. Ich lege den Fisch auf die Hand. Und drei Mal darfst raten was passiert ist? Es gab Leute, die sich darüber beschwert haben, weil der Fisch ja definitiv beim zappeln runter fallen müsste.

Ist es irgendwie Mode geworden, alle Menschen, die anders ticken als man selbst, an den Pranger zu stellen und bis aufs letzte zu kritisieren?
Können wir nicht einfach verdammt noch Mal unser Hobby genießen und unsere tollen Erfahrungen miteinander teilen? Ist das so schwer? Tut es so sehr weh, wenn man da einfach Mal den Mund hält? 




Lajos1 schrieb:


> Da sind eben die betreffenden Angler schon selbst schuld, warum geht man nicht nach dem Motto "genießt und schweigt" anstatt da voll auf Exhibition zu setzten.


Warum sollten wir etwas nicht machen, was im Grunde genommen niemanden weh tut aber gleichzeitig vielen erfreut? 

Ich stelle mir vor - und das ist jetzt ein überspitzter Vergleich - irgendeine Organisation möchte uns das Atmen verbieten. Würden wir auch alle in Deckung gehen und nur noch heimlich Atmen oder würden wir alle hoch-erhobenem Hauptes zusammen stehen und gemeinsam Atmen und zeigen, dass man so etwas nicht mit uns macht? (Den selben Vergleich können wir auch auf das Angeln überhaupt nehmen. Würde man Angeln ganz verbieten, würden wir es nur noch heimlich machen oder auf das Verbot koteln?)

*Wir haben schon viel zu viele Einschränkungen.
Es muss nicht sein, dass wir uns gegenseitig einschränken.*





Ukel schrieb:


> Ich bin durchaus der Ansicht, dass wir auf unsere Wortwahl achten sollen, daher finde ich den Begriff „zurückwerfen“ ziemlich daneben, „zurücksetzen“, gern auch schonend , sollte für uns gebräuchlich sein.


Wenn jemand diese Wortwahl verwendet, dann macht er es ganz PETA/Propaganda Like und will damit eine negative Wirkung erzielen und seine eigene Meinung stärken. Geschieht dies aus den eigenen Reihen, dann kannst du dir ja ausmalen wie bitter es ist...


----------



## Lajos1 (16. April 2018)

*AW: PETA zeigt Karpfenanglerin wegen C+R im Ausland nach "Wer wird Millionär"- Sendun*



Ukel schrieb:


> Und wenn Lajos uns Menschen jetzt noch als „Allesesser“ und nicht als -fresser bezeichnet :q, kann ich mich wieder beruhigt zurücklehnen.



Hallo,

ok, das nächste Mal schreibe ich omnivore.|wavey:

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Lajos1 (16. April 2018)

*AW: PETA zeigt Karpfenanglerin wegen C+R im Ausland nach "Wer wird Millionär"- Sendun*



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Warum sollten wir etwas nicht machen, was im Grunde genommen niemanden weh tut aber gleichzeitig vielen erfreut?
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...


----------



## Dennis Knoll (16. April 2018)

*AW: PETA zeigt Karpfenanglerin wegen C+R im Ausland nach "Wer wird Millionär"- Sendun*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> nun, einige dieser, oft gar nicht genau zu definierenden Regelungen erscheinen mir auch undurchsichtig (es sind hier ja schon seitenlang Fragen dazu gestellt worden).


Viele Fragen entstehen aufgrund der Problematik einer andere Sprache und der problematischen Übersetzung. Aber im Grunde genommen sind die Regelungen dort in den meisten Fällen klar und kein Hexenwerk.



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Wir mögen bei uns auch manchen Unsinn in den Vorschriften haben - aber die Niederländer auch.


Überall gibt es Unsinn, keine Frage. Aber dort wird - je nach Fischart - den Anglern die Verantwortung überlassen, ob sie den Fisch entnehmen oder nicht. Es gilt dort als Freizeit, Erholung und Kultur. 

Wir hier in Deutschland gehen auch aus diesen Gründen angeln. Ob wir nun Fisch mitnehmen oder nicht, der Verwertungsgrund ist(kann) nur ein zusätzlicher Grund.

Wir gehen angeln, *weil wir angeln wollen*. Und nicht weil wir Verwerten wollen, denn dann könnten wir effektiver anders an unseren Fisch kommen.


----------



## Gast (16. April 2018)

*AW: PETA zeigt Karpfenanglerin wegen C+R im Ausland nach "Wer wird Millionär"- Sendun*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Wir mögen bei uns auch manchen Unsinn in den Vorschriften haben - aber die Niederländer auch.
> 
> Petri Heil
> Lajos


Das Problem ist doch das Angeln in Deutschland keinen Stellenwert hat und das solche Organisationen wie Peta daher leichtes Spiel haben.
Es ist doch schon seltsam das Peta nie mal auf die Idee kommt solchen Mist wie sie in Deutschland anstellen in den NL zu versuchen.
Hier würde man sie einfach nur auslachen und nicht nur die Angler, auch der Rest der Bevölkerung.
Ich darf in Deutschland Vögel, Hasen, Meerschweinchen in kleine Käfige einsperren und sie täglich zu meiner Belustigung auf dem Tisch tanzen lassen.
Goldfische in kleinen Gläsern auf meinem Schreibtisch vor sich her vegetieren lassen, aber einen gefangenen Fisch darf ich nicht wieder die Freiheit schenken ? 
Deutschland hat wirklich Probleme, ganz unabhängig von C&R :q


----------



## Lajos1 (16. April 2018)

*AW: PETA zeigt Karpfenanglerin wegen C+R im Ausland nach "Wer wird Millionär"- Sendun*



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Überall gibt es Unsinn, keine Frage. Aber dort wird - je nach Fischart - den Anglern die Verantwortung überlassen, ob sie den Fisch entnehmen oder nicht. Es gilt dort als Freizeit, Erholung und Kultur.
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...


----------



## Heidechopper (16. April 2018)

*AW: PETA zeigt Karpfenanglerin wegen C+R im Ausland nach "Wer wird Millionär"- Sendun*

Nichts desto weniger ist dies Problem eines der kleineren die Deutschland, und seine Politiker vor allem, haben!:r
Gruß
Rolf


----------



## Dennis Knoll (16. April 2018)

*AW: PETA zeigt Karpfenanglerin wegen C+R im Ausland nach "Wer wird Millionär"- Sendun*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich glaube, hier mal gelesen zu haben, dass der Karpfen dort keine Schonzeit hat, aber trotzdem nicht entommen werden darf. Ob das wirklich stimmt, kannst Du sicher beurteilen, wenn dem so ist, ist das für mich Unsinn, da der Karpfen wohl nirgends irgendwie bedroht ist.


Der Karpfen darf NICHT in den Niederlanden entnommen werden. Das ist richtig. Die Schonzeit besagt auch nur, dass man einen Fisch zurücksetzen muss. Nicht das man auf diesen angeln darf.

Sehe ich nicht zwingend als unsinnig an, aber deine Meinung dazu ist auch vollkommen legitim. Ich denke nur, dass die Diskussion über die Regeln der Niederlande eine wenig das Thema verfehlt.



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Außerdem habe ich hier auch mal gelesen, dass wenn man einen schwerer verletzen Hecht entnimmt (wozu man als waidgerechter Angler schon eine gewissse Pflicht hat) sich lieber nicht dabei erwischen lassen sollte, da man sonst eine Tracht Prügel oder auch zerstochenen Autoreifen riskiert.


Je nach Region ist es verboten, den Hecht zu entnehmen. Der Niederländer sagt in so einem Falle: Den Fisch zurück in sein Element und der Natur ihren Lauf lassen.
Wenn du den Hecht mitnehmen darfst laut Regeln, dann kannst du dieses auch machen.

Es gibt allerdings Ballungsgebiete, in denen Deutsche wie die Fliegen drüber herfallen, sich daneben benehmen, nicht an die Regeln halten und dementsprechend gibt es dort einige Affen - welche die Dinge dann selbst in die Hand nehmen. Aber solche Vollidioten (entschuldige) gibt es überall und die sollte man nicht als das Maß der Dinge für die Niederlande sehen. Das sind am Ende auch Einzelfälle, von denen man hier und da gehört hat. Gehören aber der Seltenheit an.


----------



## Gast (16. April 2018)

*AW: PETA zeigt Karpfenanglerin wegen C+R im Ausland nach "Wer wird Millionär"- Sendun*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Außerdem habe ich hier auch mal gelesen, dass wenn man einen schwerer verletzen Hecht entnimmt (wozu man als waidgerechter Angler schon eine gewissse Pflicht hat) sich lieber nicht dabei erwischen lassen sollte, da man sonst eine ..............
> Petri Heil
> Lajos


Wenn ich hier jetzt schreibe das es üblich ist das man in Deutschland Frauen schlägt weil sie zu blöde zum kochen sind das liest das auch der ein oder andere.
Ob das dann der Wahrheit entspricht oder nicht interessiert nicht.
Der nächste schreibt dann, in Deutschland werden Frauen geschlagen weil sie nicht kochen können, habe ich mal gelesen :q

Und jeder zerstochene Reifen wird groß im Net breitgetreten, hat plötzlich jeder schon mal gelesen.
Aber wie oft ein Niederländer einem Deutschen geholfen hat weil er sich mit seinem Auto auf einer Wiese festgefahren hat liest man nicht.
Nicht falsch verstehen :m


----------



## Georg Baumann (16. April 2018)

*AW: PETA zeigt Karpfenanglerin wegen C+R im Ausland nach "Wer wird Millionär"- Sendun*

Bitte zurück zum Thema, auch wenn die Diskussion um die Regelungen in den Niederlanden ziemlich unterhaltsam ist. Evtl. eigenen Thread?!


----------



## Grünknochen (16. April 2018)

*AW: PETA zeigt Karpfenanglerin wegen C+R im Ausland nach "Wer wird Millionär"- Sendun*

http://regionalbraunschweig.de/verfahren-gegen-wer-wird-millionaer-kandidatin-eingestellt/


So geht das...


----------



## punkarpfen (16. April 2018)

*AW: PETA zeigt Karpfenanglerin wegen C+R im Ausland nach "Wer wird Millionär"- Sendun*

Hi, 
ein wirklich guter Zeitungsartikel.

Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Grünknochen (16. April 2018)

*AW: PETA zeigt Karpfenanglerin wegen C+R im Ausland nach "Wer wird Millionär"- Sendun*

Ich hielt es für notwendig, die Zeitung umgehend zu informieren, nachdem man dort über die Anzeigenerstattung durch PETA berichtet hatte.
Angler hilft Anglerin...


----------



## Christian.Siegler (16. April 2018)

*AW: PETA zeigt Karpfenanglerin wegen C+R im Ausland nach "Wer wird Millionär"- Sendun*

Jau. Genau so geht das! Top! Daumen hoch. #6


----------



## Grünknochen (16. April 2018)

*AW: PETA zeigt Karpfenanglerin wegen C+R im Ausland nach "Wer wird Millionär"- Sendun*



Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Jau. Genau so geht das! Top! Daumen hoch. #6




Als Randnotiz: Der Kontakt zwischen Sally und mir kam durch den LAV Nds zustande. Bester Verband...
Übrigens bin ich Hochschullehrer und (zum Glück) kein Anwalt. Insoweit ist der Bericht also falsch.


----------



## Gunnar. (16. April 2018)

*AW: PETA zeigt Karpfenanglerin wegen C+R im Ausland nach "Wer wird Millionär"- Sendun*

Nabend,





Grünknochen schrieb:


> http://regionalbraunschweig.de/verfahren-gegen-wer-wird-millionaer-kandidatin-eingestellt/
> 
> 
> So geht das...


 
 Verfahren eingestellt! 
 Na und! PETA hat ihr Ziel zu 100% erreicht. Die volle Breite an Aufmerksamkeit in Politik und Medien.
 PETA wird mitlerweile in den Medien zum Expertenrat gebeten .. erreichen so noch mehr an Aufmerksamkeit.

 Mit einem Dank nach Braunschweig  --> Spiel Satz und Sieg = PETA..


----------



## Wilhelm (16. April 2018)

*AW: PETA zeigt Karpfenanglerin wegen C+R im Ausland nach "Wer wird Millionär"- Sendun*



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Vollkommener Blödsinn.
> Hier läuft etwas schief, wie es das sonst in keinem Land der Fall ist. Keine Ahnung warum es so ist, aber wir Deutschen haben echt die Goldmedaille wenn es darum geht, den Kopf einzuziehen. Und selbst dann für Dinge und Leute, die uns eigentlich am Podex vorbei gehen.
> 
> Wir haben ein so wundervolles Hobby. Über das Hobby tauschen wir uns aus, wir erfreuen uns daran, teilen unsere Fänge/Fangbilder und freuen uns für andere Angler mit, wenn diese einen tollen Fang gelandet haben. Warum zur Hölle sollten wir darauf verzichten? Weil irgendjemand von PETA etwas dagegen hat? Weil dadurch Regelungen (die je nach Bundesland nicht Mal klar definiert scheinen) gebrochen werden, die vollkommen unsinnig sind?
> ...





Meine absolute Hochachtung für diesen seit langem besten Beitrag hier#6.

Dennis du schreibst mir aus der Seele, *Danke* dafür.


----------



## Grünknochen (16. April 2018)

*AW: PETA zeigt Karpfenanglerin wegen C+R im Ausland nach "Wer wird Millionär"- Sendun*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> Verfahren eingestellt!
> Na und! PETA hat ihr Ziel zu 100% erreicht. Die volle Breite an Aufmerksamkeit in Politik und Medien.
> ...




In dem Fall einfach nur Quatsch!


----------



## Leech (16. April 2018)

*AW: PETA zeigt Karpfenanglerin wegen C+R im Ausland nach "Wer wird Millionär"- Sendun*

Ich hoffe, dass der ganzen Sache wirklich in Richtung "vorsätzliche falsche Verdächtigung", Übler Nachrede oder ähnlichem strafrechtlich vorgegangen wird.

Es gibt nämlich kaum etwas Widerlicheres aus meiner Sicht als eine Person einer Straftat zu bezichtigen, obwohl man sehr wohl weiß, dass Sie diese Straftat nicht begangen hat.

Bringt mich in jedem Zusammenhang zur Weißglut.


----------



## Ukel (17. April 2018)

*AW: PETA zeigt Karpfenanglerin wegen C+R im Ausland nach "Wer wird Millionär"- Sendun*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Um so erstaunlicher: Im Hinblick auf die von der Betroffenen erstattete Gegenanzeige wegen falscher Verdächtigung etc. unter Hinweis darauf, PETA habe den Umstand, dass der Karpfen in Frankreich gefangen wurde, wissentlich unterschlagen, steht die Ermittlungsbehörde auf dem Standpunkt, man könne PETA direkten Vorsatz zur Falschheit (weil unvollständig) des behaupteten Sachverhaltes nicht nachweisen. [/url]



Mir kommt es so vor, als würde die Ermittlungsbehörde den Schwanz einziehen, um sich nicht mit P€TA anzulegen. Mittlerweile sollte den Staatsanwaltschaften doch klar sein, dass fast 100 % der Anzeigen von P€TA haltlos sind und immer wieder eingestellt werden. Und P€TA will doch nur auf sich aufmerksam machen und die Angler stigmatisieren. Die wissen ganz genau, was sie da machen, sie mit ihren Anzeigen aber nicht weiterkommen. Aber sie haben halt dann die Presse für sich.
Für mich als Nichtjuristen grenzt dieses Vorgehen an Denunziationen, irgendwann muss doch mal unser Rechtswesen merken, was da faul ist.
So, das war meine Meinung als normaler Bürger, nun dürfen die Juristen sich dazu äußern :m


----------



## smithie (17. April 2018)

*AW: PETA zeigt Karpfenanglerin wegen C+R im Ausland nach "Wer wird Millionär"- Sendun*

Lasst uns eine Sammelstelle mit live-Ticker einrichten:
Anzahl Anzeigen
Anzahl Anzeigen die eingestellt wurde (also 99% oder mehr)
verprasste Steuergelder von P€ta durch diese Anzeigen.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (17. April 2018)

*AW: PETA zeigt Karpfenanglerin wegen C+R im Ausland nach "Wer wird Millionär"- Sendun*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> Verfahren eingestellt!
> Na und! PETA hat ihr Ziel zu 100% erreicht. Die volle Breite an Aufmerksamkeit in Politik und Medien.
> ...



Ja und jetzt aus Sicht von P€TA die Negativmeldung. Nur so geht das. Es ist viel schlimmer, wenn die P€TA-Meldung über die Anzeige in der Luft hängt und nicht darüber berichtet wird, dass das Verfahren eingestellt wurde. Wenn jedes mal über die Verfahrenseinstellung berichtet würde, macht sich P€TA irgendwann zum Deppen. Es ist genau richtig, wie es Grünknochen gemacht hat. - Allerdings haben das die Verbände bis heute noch nicht begriffen.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (17. April 2018)

*AW: PETA zeigt Karpfenanglerin wegen C+R im Ausland nach "Wer wird Millionär"- Sendun*



Ukel schrieb:


> Mir kommt es so vor, als würde die Ermittlungsbehörde den Schwanz einziehen, um sich nicht mit P€TA anzulegen. Mittlerweile sollte den Staatsanwaltschaften doch klar sein, dass fast 100 % der Anzeigen von P€TA haltlos sind und immer wieder eingestellt werden. Und P€TA will doch nur auf sich aufmerksam machen und die Angler stigmatisieren. Die wissen ganz genau, was sie da machen, sie mit ihren Anzeigen aber nicht weiterkommen. Aber sie haben halt dann die Presse für sich.
> Für mich als Nichtjuristen grenzt dieses Vorgehen an Denunziationen, irgendwann muss doch mal unser Rechtswesen merken, was da faul ist.
> So, das war meine Meinung als normaler Bürger, nun dürfen die Juristen sich dazu äußern :m



Es ist der normale Gang der Dinge, dass ein Verfahren eingestellt wird, wenn an dem Vorwurf nichts dran ist. Die Gegenanzeigen werden dann ich der Regel gleich mit eingestellt. Die StA ist zwar offiziell eine Anklagebehörde, faktisch eine Einstellungsbehörde


----------



## MarkusZ (17. April 2018)

> Ich mag es Erinnerungsfotos von den Fängen zu erstellen und diese mit anderen Menschen zu teilen


Da  ist aus meiner Sicht auch nichts dagegen einzuzwenden. Und solange da  eben keine entsprechenden Kommentare drunterstehen, die auf Verstöße  oder Ordnungswidrigkeiten hindeuten, muss man auch keine Konsequenzen  befürchten.

Schreibt ja auch niemand hier, dass er nen Fisch entnommen hat, obwohl er eigentlich hätte zurückgesetzt werden müssen.

Warum also dann immer das Gegenteil ???

Wird das Bild dadurch schöner, wenn man weiß was mit dem Fisch passiert ist?

Grenzwertig wird das ganze für mich, wenn bei Release-Bildern die Fotoqualtät vor das Fischwohl gestellt wird.

Ich  war früher regelmäßig zum Steelheadangeln in Nordamerika und dort  durften die Fische nur im Wasser abgehakt und fotografiert werden um die  Überlebensquote zu erhöhen.

Irgendwann hat mich dann mal ein  junger, dynamischer Fliegenfischer aus dem Verein um Tipps gebeten,da er  auch so eine Reise geplant hatte. 

Als ich im dann u.a. erzählt  habe:  C&R-Pflicht, Foto mit Schwanzwurzelgriff und Fischkopf immer  im Wasser, wollte er wissen, wie hoch denn das Bußgeld  sei, wenn er den  Fisch zum fotografieren aus dem Wasser heben würde. 

Ein "richtiges Foto" wäre im ggf. schon ein paar Dollar wert.

Ich hab das das Gespräch dann schnell beendet.



> Aber sie haben halt dann die Presse für sich.


Da  müsste man wirklich die Presse sensibilisieren, dass die meisten  Anzeigen eben haltlos sind und mangels hinreichendem Tatverdacht  eingestellt werden.

Eine positive PR sind die anderen Fälle, wie z.B. Augenthaler, Marteria, etc. aber auch nicht.

Wenn  da Geld gezahlt wird, klingt das für die Öffentlichkeit immer nach  Eingeständnis der Schuld, auch wenn es juristisch nicht so ist.

Warum also PETA noch Muntion liefern?

Da fände ich es schon klüger, nur die Bilder zu posten und sich entsprechende Kommentare  einfach zu verkneifen.

Das gibt jetzt aber nur meine persönliche Meinung wieder und soll nicht als Anfeindung anderer Angler verstanden werden.


----------



## Ukel (17. April 2018)

*AW: PETA zeigt Karpfenanglerin wegen C+R im Ausland nach "Wer wird Millionär"- Sendun*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Es ist der normale Gang der Dinge, dass ein Verfahren eingestellt wird, wenn an dem Vorwurf nichts dran ist. Die Gegenanzeigen werden dann ich der Regel gleich mit eingestellt. Die StA ist zwar offiziell eine Anklagebehörde, faktisch eine Einstellungsbehörde



Kolja, das ist ja genau der Knackpunkt: wenn an dem einen Vorwurf nichts dran ist (und vielleicht sogar offensichtlich mit falschen Vorwürfen angezeigt wurde) und das Verfahren deswegen eingestellt wird, wäre die Gegenanzeige doch durchaus berechtigt und damit eine nahezu regelmäßige Einstellung dieser genau der falsche Weg. Zumal P€TA eine eigene Rechtsabteilung betreibt, von der man ein gewisses rechtliches Grundwissen zu erwarten hat, die weiß, wann eine Anzeige gerechtfertigt sein könnte. Die haben doch wissentlich unterschlagen, dass die Anglerin in Frankreich zurückgesetzt hat, aber Hauptsache, eine Pressemitteilung. Ich kann nicht verstehen, dass die StA so blauäugig ist, zumal es nicht zu übersehen ist, dass P€TA die Angler stigmatisieren will und denen dafür alle Mittel recht sind.

Ich weiß, die rechtlichen Voraussetzungen werden u. U. anders aussehen und Juristen haben sicherlich einen anderen Blick auf die Thematik, aber so allmählich könnte einem der Kragen platzen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (17. April 2018)

*AW: PETA zeigt Karpfenanglerin wegen C+R im Ausland nach "Wer wird Millionär"- Sendun*



MarkusZ schrieb:


> Warum also PETA noch Muntion liefern?



Es spielt schlicht keine Rolle wie wir uns am Wasser bewegen. Es geht dieser Organisation darum das Hobby und diese Lebenseinstellung verschwinden zu lassen. Gut im Anglerboard fokussiert man sich jetzt auf Fische.

Es geht aber um die Nutzung aller Tiere. Es ist schlicht unerheblich wie wir Diskutieren und wie wir uns Anpassen, mit jedem Schritt zur Unterwürfigkeit und taktischen Kopfduckermentalität verlieren wir an Boden.

Es müssen mehr Bilder werden, mehr Kinder, mehr Bereicherung als Kulturgut. Nicht das Gegenteil.

Denn genau dann nimmst du dir den Spaten und hilfst beim Buddeln des Loches, wo du die Angler beerdigen wirst.


----------



## MarkusZ (17. April 2018)

*AW: PETA zeigt Karpfenanglerin wegen C+R im Ausland nach "Wer wird Millionär"- Sendun*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Es spielt schlicht keine Rolle wie wir uns am Wasser bewegen. Es geht dieser Organisation darum das Hobby und diese Lebenseinstellung verschwinden zu lassen. Gut im Anglerboard fokussiert man sich jetzt auf Fische.
> 
> Es müssen mehr Bilder werden, mehr Kinder, mehr Bereicherung als Kulturgut. Nicht das Gegenteil.
> 
> Denn genau dann nimmst du dir den Spaten und hilfst beim Buddeln des Loches, wo du die Angler beerdigen wirst.




Es dürfen auch aus meiner Sicht ruhig mehr Bilder werden, das hab ich ja geschrieben..

Aber ob Kommentare, aus denen man den Postern dann nen Strick drehen kann wirklich hilfreich sind, bezweifle ich persönlich halt.

Ich kann jetzt nicht erkennen, dass die Fälle Marteria oder Augenthaler ne positive Außenwirkung für Angler erzielt haben.

Aber das ist wie gesagt meine individuelle Meinung.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (17. April 2018)

*AW: PETA zeigt Karpfenanglerin wegen C+R im Ausland nach "Wer wird Millionär"- Sendun*

Die Aufmerksamkeitsspanne des Mainstreams ist recht gering. Ich verstehe ja die unterschiedlichen Meinungen, aber generell empfinde ich, das wir Angler uns selbst diese Wand des Schweigens aufbauen.

Das Gegenteil MUSS der Fall sein. Zu seinem Hobby stehen, nicht aus dem Busch heraus dokumentieren und schon gar nicht einknicken.

Von Augenthaler hört man nach wie vor, das ein schlechter Trainer war. Darga? Kennen nur Angler. Matze Koch? Das Thema ist schon wieder durch. Es interessiert einfach niemanden.

Wir müssen uns auf den Verband wenn dann Fokussieren, der von unseren Geldern finanziert seine Aufgaben nicht wahrnimmt. Die Steilvorlagen, die ständig von Anglern geliefert werden müssen auch mal selbstsicher verwandelt werden. Stattdessen hat man das Problem, am Kopf der Anglerschaft eine Schildkröte zu haben.

Ich lese seit Jahren nur:

*Naturschützer
Nahrungserwerb*

Und genau hier muss der Zahn mal gezogen werden, die Mission muss Lauten, das unser Hobby Kultur, Lifestyle, Feldforschung, Verständnis, Spannung und Leidenschaft ist.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (17. April 2018)

*AW: PETA zeigt Karpfenanglerin wegen C+R im Ausland nach "Wer wird Millionär"- Sendun*



MarkusZ schrieb:


> Aber ob Kommentare, aus denen man den Postern dann nen Strick drehen kann wirklich hilfreich sind, bezweifle ich persönlich halt.


Das ändert am Ende nichts, denn angezeigt wird, wer für öffentliches Aufsehen sorgt.

Man muss sich nur einmal die letzten Anzeigen anschauen
- Claudia Darga im TV bei Markus Lanz
- Matze Koch als bekanntester Deutscher Angler
- Materia (ein bekannter Musiker)
- Eine Teilnehmerin bei Wer wird Millionär im TV
- Augenthaler (Bekannt durch den Fussball)

Was haben alle gemeinsam? Alle sind in der Öffentlichkeit aufgetreten und wurden anschließend angezeigt. Selbiges gilt auch für weniger bekannte Personen, die mit dem Fang eines Fisches (meist Wels) in die Zeitung gekommen sind.

Doch bei den meisten gab es nicht einmal den Ansatz einer Chance, mit dieser Anzeige durchzukommen, da sie weder Hand noch Fuß haben. Also gegen kein Gesetz verstoßen haben. Da werden die Leute für das Angeln im Ausland angezeigt, was in dem Zusammenhang wie jeder weiß, vollkommener Blödsinn ist.

Man hätte also alles richtig machen können, man würde dennoch angezeigt werden.

Ich sehe da keinen Grund, sich zu ducken.
(P.S. Das heißt nicht, dass ich jetzt bei einem in Deutschland zurückgesetzten Fisch es provozieren und extra erwähnen würde.)


----------



## MarkusZ (17. April 2018)

*AW: PETA zeigt Karpfenanglerin wegen C+R im Ausland nach "Wer wird Millionär"- Sendun*



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Ich sehe da keinen Grund, sich zu ducken.
> (P.S. Das heißt nicht, dass ich jetzt bei einem in Deutschland zurückgesetzten Fisch es provozieren und extra erwähnen würde.)



Da sind wir dann ja einer Meinung.

Es macht halt doch nen Unterschied, ob es wie bei Koch zu einer Einstellung mangels Tatverdacht kommt oder ob wie bei Augenthaler oder Marteria Einstellung unter Geldauflage verhängt wird.



> Das Gegenteil MUSS der Fall sein. Zu seinem Hobby stehen, nicht aus dem  Busch heraus dokumentieren und schon gar nicht einknicken.


Keine Einwände. Also positiv über sein Hobby berichten.

Ob es aber hilfreich und positiv ist, Dinge zu publizieren die gegen Gesetz oder Verordnung verstoßen, da habe ich halt meine Zweifel. Das würde ich lieber weglassen. 

Wenn das jemand anders sieht ist das seine Sache. Dann muss er halt ggf. auch die Konsequenzen tragen.

Wenn die Gesetze und Regeln  an die Vorschriften in unseren EU-Partnerländern angepasst würden, wären wir so einige Probleme los.

Das wäre wirklich was, wo unsere Interessenverteter gefordert wären.

Sonst wird überall auf die EU verwiesen, nur bei Tierschutz/Fischerei wird ein Sonderweg eingeschlagen. 

Damit wären wieder beim Fall Sally. 

Das was in Frankreich oder Holland etc.  Pflicht ist, würde in Deutschland bestraft. Schon irgendwie widersinnig, oder???


----------

